# What do you guys think about my fursona? :3



## AceQuorthon (Sep 4, 2019)

A few weeks ago I commissioned a drawing of my fursona for the first time and today I finally got the finished result. I present to you... Ace, your friendly neighbourhood goat!




This beautiful piece was made by Kay over at Etsy, I definitely recommend you guys to check their beautiful artwork out! 
www.etsy.com: Custom Fursona/Furry Illustration

Ace is a kind and friendly goat who’s basically a projection of myself, but he’s got things going for him that I wish I had irl. He loves music the most and has several favorite bands from a lot of different genres, other stuff like gaming and watching movies is something he loves to do in his spare time as well. Ace also collects succulents and has a nice diverse collection in his home that he loves to take care of, even if it’s a bit time consuming. Personality wise Ace is a sensitive goat who’s almost bursting at the seams with emotions, he prefers calm environments where he can feel safe and be himself and when put into unfamiliar and stressful situations he feels very uncomfortable and scared. Ace is homosexual and is always on the look for a potential cutiepie boyfriend to call his <3.


----------



## LeFay (Sep 4, 2019)

I mean what else can I say except he cute


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 4, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I mean what else can I say except he cute



I agree with the aardwolf. 

Very cute. :  )


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you both! <3


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 4, 2019)

He's so sweet! Beautiful art, too


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm a fan. He's pretty cute.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 4, 2019)

No u :3


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 4, 2019)

Does he like ear scratchies? Cuz I wud totally giv him ear scratchies.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 4, 2019)

Adorable and I don't much care for goats tbh. But I find it adorable and I love the art style.


----------



## Joni (Sep 4, 2019)

Very cute :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 5, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Does he like ear scratchies? Cuz I wud totally giv him ear scratchies.


He loves ear scratchies c:


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 5, 2019)

He looks like a friendly, huggable dude. I like him!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd wrap my tail around him!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 5, 2019)

My dragon would wrap his wings around him in a hug. My fox would probably jump on his head.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 5, 2019)

Well I’d hug all of you super hard!!! >:3


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds to me you got a wonderful fursona


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 5, 2019)

My goodness, he's adorable :3
*Hugs*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 5, 2019)

*hugs all of you nicely* <3

Thank you!!!


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 5, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> *hugs all of you nicely* <3
> 
> Thank you!!!


*Hugs you back*

You are welcome you adorable goat


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 5, 2019)

I actually thought of a clever pun for your new sona..............

But, its too adult and NSFW to post here!


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 5, 2019)

Your fursona is so cute. Dose he eat clothing and chew dried paint? (That's a customary goat thing, right? I hope I'm not being racist towards goats but they do eat everything. I used to work with them on a farm part time.)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 5, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I actually thought of a clever pun for your new sona..............
> 
> But, its too adult and NSFW to post here!


PM me it


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 5, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> Your fursona is so cute. Dose he eat clothing and chew dried paint? (That's a customary goat thing, right? I hope I'm not being racist towards goats but they do eat everything. I used to work with them on a farm part time.)


Well he does eat a lot of trash food, pun intended :3


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 5, 2019)

Better than anything I could draw and I hope to be able to commission something as good one day.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 6, 2019)

Awww, he’s so frickin’ cute!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

Headpats inbound! >:3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 6, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> A few weeks ago I commissioned a drawing of my fursona for the first time and today I finally got the finished result. I present to you... Ace, your friendly neighbourhood goat!
> View attachment 70201
> This beautiful piece was made by Kay over at Etsy, I definitely recommend you guys to check their beautiful artwork out!
> www.etsy.com: Custom Fursona/Furry Illustration
> ...


He's a goot! I like goots! ^w^
And, uh, I'm taken, but I'm always game for some casual fun, if you know what I mean. UwU


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> He's a goot! I like goots! ^w^
> And, uh, I'm taken, but I'm always game for some casual fun, if you know what I mean. UwU


Hmu sometime bby <3


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 7, 2019)

Lookin' good. 

I'm usually not a goatie fan... because of the spooooooky eyes... so this one certainly passes the spoooooooky eyes test.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 7, 2019)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> I'm usually not a goatie fan... because of the spooooooky eyes... so this one certainly passes the spoooooooky eyes test.


Yeah I wanted humanoid eyes for that reason hehe c:


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 8, 2019)

He's cute. I like his eyes and those little feet


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 8, 2019)

Horns and hooves unite! (I see yours doesn't have hooves, but still)


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a goat girl who would love to meet another goat! 



Spoiler: Beautiful and Slightly insane goat girl








www.furaffinity.net: Lilly- OC by ZELPHINA


 *Lilly*: Female. A white/brown goat. 20yrs old. Nickname: None. She's 5'8", 156lbs, and her dimensions are: 34" bust, 28" waist, 34" hips, size C breasts. Her fur is primarily white with patches of darker brown on her bust, and rump, and there's a heart shapes patch of brown fur over her heart. She has rainbow pastel colored hair, which she likes to refer to as Cotton Candy. She has light green eyes, a wild personality, and loves adventures. She is usually found high in the mountains hiking, and camping. She loves to paint, draw, and read. When she isn't out hiking, she can be found sitting at home playing video games or just watching TV. Her and Belladonna (my main fursona) are close friends.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 29, 2019)

ZELPHINA said:


> I have a goat girl who would love to meet another goat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lilly sounds like a very nice goat! =3=


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)

cute


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 29, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> cute


No u! <3


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> No u! <3


thanks here is a meme


https://imgur.com/G3kxSpP


----------



## Simplyapanda (Sep 30, 2019)

He looks like a pure bean that needs protecting at all cost ! 
Love him ! very adorable sona


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 30, 2019)

Simplyapanda said:


> He looks like a pure bean that needs protecting at all cost !
> Love him ! very adorable sona


Thank you! <3


----------

